# Just got new pc - no display to monitor



## pcs17 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I just bought a new custom built pc from ibuypower. After hooking it all up it won't display anything on the monitor. I tried running hdmi, VGA, and DVI. None of those worked. I also checked the RAM and video card which all seems to be properly seated. 

After opening up the case I noticed a sticker on the NZXT kraken X40 coolant pump that reads, "plug in pump before powering on". Could this be the issue? I'm not sure where to plug it in to. Everything seems plugged in except for one cord that has a three prong connector that is also attached to a four prong connector. 

Could this be my issue? If so can someone explain where to plug it in....in layman's terms.... I know nothing about hooking up computers or any of the crazy pc lingo. I just got it to play games on.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Do not mess with the machine. You may damage or VOID the warranty.

Contact iBuyPower and then describe your issue to them. They will fix the issue.


----------

